# Best way to not get caught when exploring?



## jordimussol (Mar 2, 2013)

Buy one of these!

http://www.militarysurvivalclothing.co.uk/1487-vipersecurityjacket-Viper-security-jacket.html

I was at one of their stores today buying some clothes for work (I spend a lot of time outdoors and in wet conditions) and wanted some nice boots and waterproof kit which is rarely available or very expensive back in Spain.


----------



## krela (Mar 2, 2013)

That's all very well, but if you do end up getting collared by real security or the police I doubt they'd be too happy. Could potentially make things more problematic.


----------



## jordimussol (Mar 2, 2013)

krela said:


> That's all very well, but if you do end up getting collared by real security or the police I doubt they'd be too happy. Could potentially make things more problematic.



Obviously joking as the first thing to obviate is that all security personnel would know each other.


----------



## krela (Mar 2, 2013)

I've always thought good old high vis is the best bet, no-one questions hi-vis, ever. Even if you do get caught no-one would question why you're wearing it.


----------



## Solid State (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi viz, hard hat, clipboard and look like you are supposed to be there!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 2, 2013)

A pointless thread really so I'm going to close it sorry.


----------

